# seats: wtb pure v vs rocket v vs race v



## jrmy_1 (Jul 30, 2014)

I read a lot of folks using the pure v. Wondering how it compares to rocket v and race v. Why the pure vs the other options?


----------



## masonmoa (Jul 11, 2011)

jrmy_1 said:


> I read a lot of folks using the pure v. Wondering how it compares to rocket v and race v. Why the pure vs the other options?


It all comes down to where your sit bones are at and comfort. The pure v fits me and I run it on all 4 of my bikes. I think the other two are narrower seats. I demoed some wider specialized seats and just found the pure to be the most comfortable.


----------



## Bttocs (Jun 21, 2014)

I think the other seats are narrower and may/maynot have the same V feature and drop nose feature. If you are into saddles, there must be feature differences between them? I bought the Pure V Race recently and it feels really good. I must have a fat ass


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Im a pure V rider as well. Narrower seat just hurts. Thing with being a clyde everything is built bigger with your body, so a bit wider seat goes a long way.


----------



## jrmy_1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback. I'm gonna give the pure v a demo!


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

Pure v is my second favorite saddle. Very comfy.
I found out how awesome these are on a bike demo day. After 20 + miles on some horrid seats an my butt very tender , I tried a bike that happened to have a pure v. Immediately I noticed that I didn't notice anything! It was like instant relief. 
After that changed all of my saddles to pure v.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

+1 for the WTB Pure V Race for comfort and strong CroMo rails. The Pure V Comp only has mild steel rails which are not strong enough for 250+ lb riders. Trust me I have bent lots of rails and I spend most of my time off the seat.... Whatever, you get make sure you get at least CroMo rails.............


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

irideiam said:


> +1 for the WTB Pure V Race for comfort and strong CroMo rails. The Pure V Comp only has mild steel rails which are not strong enough for 250+ lb riders. Trust me I have bent lots of rails and I spend most of my time off the seat.... Whatever, you get make sure you get at least CroMo rails.............


Well, I guess I jinx it, yesterday evening I came down a little hard off a drop and put more weight on the saddle then I normally do. I not only bent but snapped the CroMo rail, I was surprised that it was a hollow tube....Thinking of trying a Ti rail now or find a saddle with a solid CroMo rail. Makes me mad because I really liked this saddle.....


----------



## Gigantic (Aug 31, 2012)

irideiam said:


> +1 for the WTB Pure V Race for comfort and strong CroMo rails. The Pure V Comp only has mild steel rails which are not strong enough for 250+ lb riders. Trust me I have bent lots of rails and I spend most of my time off the seat.... Whatever, you get make sure you get at least CroMo rails.............





irideiam said:


> Well, I guess I jinx it, yesterday evening I came down a little hard off a drop and put more weight on the saddle then I normally do. I not only bent but snapped the CroMo rail, I was surprised that it was a hollow tube....Thinking of trying a Ti rail now or find a saddle with a solid CroMo rail. Makes me mad because I really liked this saddle.....


i've done a lot of miles with both the WTB Pure V race & comp, as well as the WTB Devo. The Devo is a great seat for its light weight and the fact that it is relatively short front to back, but you need a chamois when you ride to avoid discomfort over long rides. The Pure V is hands down the most comfortable seat I've ridden. That said, I've bent rails on both the CroMo Devo and Pure V Race, as well as the Pure V comp. We're clydes, that's what happens.

I would not recommend the Ti rails to any clyde, ever.


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Gigantic said:


> i've done a lot of miles with both the WTB Pure V race & comp, as well as the WTB Devo. The Devo is a great seat for its light weight and the fact that it is relatively short front to back, but you need a chamois when you ride to avoid discomfort over long rides. The Pure V is hands down the most comfortable seat I've ridden. That said, I've bent rails on both the CroMo Devo and Pure V Race, as well as the Pure V comp. We're clydes, that's what happens.
> 
> I would not recommend the Ti rails to any clyde, ever.


My thought process is the Ti will not bend it will only break. After looking at my Pure V Race rails on my other MTB bike, it appears they are bent as well, I wonder if the tubular CroMo starts by bending then it eventually breaks.

I am also considering the WTB Vigo Pro, which I understand has solid CroMo replaceable rails. I will be calling WTB to verify this today....and see what they recommend....


----------



## iCollector (Nov 14, 2012)

Get fitted for your sit bones from a specialized dealer that had the device.... Use that to fine the right width seat... Then get one in that size. I have a Pure V - in white no less - and I do love it. I see it in not on their site now.


----------



## jrmy_1 (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks! I'll give a seat.

I believe CrMo is much harder than Ti. Ti is only lighter, like carbon fiber. CrMo stronger/harder.


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

6-1, 285 - I ride a Rocket V Comp with cro-mo rails. I've been on it for 2-1/2 years now and the rails are as straight as new - and our trails are filled with roots. I have a fat butt but my sit bones must be narrow because the Rocket V fits me great and it is narrow. Gets out of the way easily though.


----------



## BlokHed (Aug 3, 2014)

I have a rocket V and a Pure V. I like both for an inexpensive saddle. But, I had to ride my buds bike a few times cause my rear der got jacked up, he has Fizik Alliantes on all his bikes. Thats like riding on a cushion of tiddies. I now own 2 Alliantes.


----------



## Phinias (Aug 28, 2014)

jrmy_1 said:


> Thanks! I'll give a seat.
> 
> I believe CrMo is much harder than Ti. Ti is only lighter, like carbon fiber. CrMo stronger/harder.


Actually Ti is a much harder metal so you can use less. It is also lighter, but in applications most of the apreciated lightness is because there is less of it when compared to steel it similar applications.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Phinias said:


> Actually Ti is a much harder metal so you can use less. It is also lighter, but in applications most of the apreciated lightness is because there is less of it when compared to steel it similar applications.


Ti is not harder than steel, it is less dense (56%) with a similar tensile strength as cro-mo steel. If enough of it is used (as with any material) it can also be very durable. However on a high fatigue location such as saddle rails, cro-mo will be stiffer (due to the added density) and flex less which will prolong its fatigue life...especially under clyde riders.


----------



## JHH (Jul 4, 2013)

I rode seats with channels for years. I just got an WTB SST and love it. Seats are very personal preference. I couldn't get comfortable on any of the WTB seats with channels.


----------



## CBUL (Jan 7, 2011)

Used to ride the Pure V saddles but prefer the Sella SMP mans saddle. Friends call it "The sex toy" due to its profile and curves. 

Still have a couple of Pure V saddles in a parts box to use when the others go to hell. (they all do at some point)


----------



## scottzg (Sep 27, 2006)

I HATE pure Vs. I've owned 3 or 4 of them; they keep falling into my possession. They carry all my weight where my vag would be, and that 'whale tail' rear end is really hard to get behind. I've bent almost every one of them, too, and i haven't bent any other saddle. I'm not very choosy about saddles, but that one sticks out. It's interesting to me that it's so loved in this thread.

I have a wtb aviator on my bigger bike right now, and i like it a lot and totally recommend it if you'd benefit from a saddle with 2 good climbing positions. (like you're running too much fork or have your saddle waaaay over the rear wheel) Slightly heavy, whatever, but sturdy, comfy all day, and really easy to work around.

I've had a rocket v too, one of the fancier ones. I liked it, but it only had one place that was really great for sitting, and i like to shift around a bit to manage traction and use slightly different muscles.

Also liked the devo. It was like a pure v that i didn't hate.


----------



## Ruffstuff (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive got a rocket v and i find i have to slide it right forward on the rails to sit sort of on the tail as its such a pronounced shape it forces me far too forward in any other position. I think itd be spot on if they flattened it a bit as its good for 20 miles seated as opposed to the ten other seats ive tried recently ruining my gentleman's region in less than 5 miles

Give it death


----------



## KK1L (Jun 23, 2010)

*WTB Pure vs Rocket*

I know this is an old thread, but I recently replaced a Pure with a Rocket and traced the saddle outline to show the comparison. I had ridden a Rocket for years and bought a new to me Giant Trance with a Pure. I found after riding the Pure for several miles the muscles on the inside of my thighs were getting sore. Not the same with the Rocket. While the ass end widths are the same (150mm), the Rocket gets narrow more quickly toward the nose of the saddle. The Rocket 150 is shown in RED and the Pure in BLUE.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

64 mm to 52 mm is a pretty big difference when you're talking saddles..I'll have to remember that about the rocket. I'm still trying to wear out my sette rev.


----------



## Deanbow (Jan 21, 2019)

Yep I just bent my prue v now its flat .


----------



## S.D.M.F. (Jul 30, 2018)

I like the Volt race better than the rest.


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

jrmy_1 said:


> I read a lot of folks using the pure v. Wondering how it compares to rocket v and race v. Why the pure vs the other options?


I tried a Pure V now just called the WTB Pure it works for me for up to 8hrs of trail riding or more like 3-4hrs of sit and spin on gravel. For longer rides I'd use something else, but most of my riding the Pure is fine. So I haven't looked any further in the WTB line up.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

My whole regular riding group is in our fifties. All of us ride the Pure except one. He's in phenomenal shape and trains in an MMA gym. One morning, we were all BS'n about bike parts and everyone is going around the group, I like the Pure, Me too. I like the Pure also. Then we get to MMA Dave. He says I like Rocket V. I said well, that's because you have a smaller hiney than the rest of us. The look of satisfaction on his face was hilarious.


----------



## johnD (Mar 31, 2010)

I sold my old bike with my beloved sette rev..big mistake , not taking that saddle off before it went bye bye. Since price point . com is long gone, sette saddles are no longer available. I went with a rocket on the new bike , it was defective , creaked like a old wooden porch , ended up sending it back.. I asked for a Pure in return. It's ok , not near as comfy as the rev was. I've heard the Specialized Phenom is a excellent saddle for clydes ? Does anybody have experience with that one ?


----------

